# 70s and 80s Music was, and still is Jolly Good!



## boozercruiser (Apr 7, 2016)

My main eras for enjoying music are 50s and 60s. 
Particularly Rock N' Roll.
However, the 70s and 80s were responsible for a lot of wonderful music as well.
To try and get this thread started, here is my favourite of the lot from those two decades.
This one from 1971.

Free...
 Alright Now.





 :sentimental:


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh BOY!  I happy to see this group you now have, Boo.... I wish all the best! ..... Okay dokey!  .... I will like to play these two song please....(and thanks for do this for us!)  xo

*Steven Winwood.*...   





and also:  *Gallery *...


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Cee Lo Green - Daryl Hall ....and one very fantastic drummer =  "I Can't Go For That"  ....   I love this drummer!... :love_heart:


----------



## Gia (Apr 7, 2016)

Paul Giamatti & Andre Braugher....(from movie "Duets") ...  *Try A Little Tenderness*........


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 7, 2016)

The newest issue of Guitar Player has a zillion page interview with Richie Blackmore


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2016)

Let's Stay Together - Al Green







Your Song - Elton John


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 7, 2016)

Yowzers, Elton when he had hair the first time


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 7, 2016)

Stealers Wheel-stuck in the middle with with you
"Clowns to  the left of me , jokers to  the right,here I am stuck in the middle with you."


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 7, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Stealers Wheel-stuck in the middle with with you
> "Clowns to  the left of me , jokers to  the right,here I am stuck in the middle with you."



Now you're talking Vicky.
A classic.
What lyrics.
What lyrics! 

Now come on then.
Get Stuck in the middle with me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










And while you are there.
Talk dirty to me!


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 7, 2016)

Shall we have some Queen then?


----------



## Arachne (Apr 7, 2016)

and





  lastly


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you for posting Arachne.
Particularly T Rex and Get it On.
I want more of his music!

Particularly...

Hot Love






And...
Jeepster


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2016)

Rock On - David Essex


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2016)

Kyrie - Mr. Mister






Tainted Love - Soft Cell


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 7, 2016)

The 1970's in one song


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 8, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> The 1970's in one song
> [video]https://sp.yimg.com/xj/th?id=OIP.Me7735fa05ccd7a91c419d5ebb166fa59H0&pid=  15.1&P=0&w=160&h=152[/video]



Me no understand Fur.
I clicked on the link and just got this...

https://sp.yimg.com/xj/th?id=OIP.Me7735fa05ccd7a91c419d5ebb166fa59H0&pid=  15.1&P=0&w=160&h=152

Is that it? nthego:


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

Sigh........  :love_heart:


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

Atlanta Rhythm Section .....  :sentimental:


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 8, 2016)

I had never heard that song Gia
Nice one.
Now then, here is a nice, but rather sad song.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 8, 2016)

Oooops, wrong click


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 8, 2016)

This song with some good smoke...


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

I seem to remember this song, Boo..... I dunno how... but the words was come to me as I listening...  Yes - is a sad one... but a nice song...     Glad you like the one that I play before this one.. Thank you.


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

*ALIVE & KICKIN* -  1970's New York music ...  "TIGHTER"  :sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2016)

Laughter in the Rain - Neil Sedaka


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 8, 2016)

Weren't the 70s and 80s the era of glitter rock and mtv. In other the words the show became just as important as the music. There was some good stuff but I found that to be the beginning of a very production line like era of popular music in general.


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

*Dr. Hook  layful:

*<u><strong>


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

WhatInThe .... I think you correct - it was very flashy clothing like disco and then the bands all was dress in fancy outfit.....  I dunno about production line era of music but I sure do miss these groups for entertainment...    I think the 70 & 80's was a great time for music... also I love the 50 & 60's - but I really like this eras a little more I think..


----------



## Gia (Apr 8, 2016)

Ahhh ..... Neil Sedaka, Sea.....  Two thumb ups in the air! :love_heart: I LOVE his musica......  Very wonderful songs.... SO nice to hearing this one again... Thanks!  (and thanks for what else you send to me... I appreciate very much you kind heart... xoxo  from Gia  xo


----------



## Arachne (Apr 8, 2016)

Time for 80's rock 



 I see them every single time they come my way.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2016)

Robert Klein in the 80's singing the retro "Sunday Kind of Love". I didn't know he was such a good singer until I came across this on YouTube.





Robert Klein (2nd from left) with Teen Tones (I know, it probably belongs in the 50's music thread)


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mattc (Apr 9, 2016)

These guys couldn't be any more 80s if they tried!


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 9, 2016)

Neil Sedaka Gia.
Now your talking!
And please remember...

Love Will Keep Us Together :sentimental:


----------



## Don M. (Apr 9, 2016)

The 70's and 80's had some excellent rock bands...some names that come to mind are ELO (Electric Light Orchestra), the Moody Blues, and most importantly Pink Floyd.  Pink Floyd had some of the best true musicians in the history of rock music, and their albums still have continuing good sales.  David Gilmore has been named as one of the best guitarists of all time, by Rolling Stone, and he is still performing to sold out concerts at age 70.


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

Neil Sedaka..ahhhyesss...I like very much his music...& he still going strong!..  xo


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

Pinky...Natalie Cole..another favorite! I am delight that Boozer make this group of music eras...still love 50 & 60's a lots, too! xo


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 9, 2016)

And special one for Gia as she like chickens






Love that for all the wrong reasons,


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 9, 2016)

Some great songs being posted there, Anglo and others but do you agree with this?

The Winner Takes It All?






And does anyone here fancy to...





  :sentimental:


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

1979 - * Freddy Mercury / Queen * -       (shake-a-hiney song)   :sentimental:


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 9, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Weren't the 70s and 80s the era of glitter rock and mtv. In other the words the show became just as important as the music. There was some good stuff but I found that to be the beginning of a very production line like era of popular music in general.



Sad to say WhatInThe what you say is true there.
It wasn't until the 90s that music really seemed to mostly lose the plot though.
I doubt that there are many actual MUSICIANS playing on music records nowadays. 
A lot of it is just synthesised production line rubbish.

Though there are some gems about.
Not a lot, but there are.

Now then.
Has anyone seen chiquitita lately?


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

1978 -   *JOURNEY* -  When The Lights Go Down  ........ :sentimental:


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

*LTD *- Back In Love Again.....    :love_heart:


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

*The Commodore*  - BRICK HOUSE  1977  - -  :sentimental:layful:


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

Sorry Boo - I not see Chiquita.... will Nikita do?      lol....  layful:


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 9, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Some great songs being posted there, Anglo and others but do you agree with this?
> 
> The Winner Takes It All?



Not in that case Kenny Boy, the guy was a right shite making her sing that song under the circumstances.

Still they had great musical singing talent , unlike that 1950/60 's lot and it gets better.


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh ...thank you for chieken song... I wish I can understand all the words...      Snappy tune...  Holiday in Mars  I can understand..  : }


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2016)

Summer Breeze - Seals and Crofts






Ventura Highway - America


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

I love to hear these summer theme songs....  I looking very forward to summer time this year!    Thanks for play these for us, SeaB    xo


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 9, 2016)

Gia said:


> I love to hear these summer theme songs....  I looking very forward to summer time this year!    Thanks for play these for us, SeaB    xo



Thank you Gia.
Pppppssssssttt.
Pleaser don't tell anyone, but do you think you could meet in in the...

Hotel California?





:sentimental:

We don't want anyone talking now.
Do we?nthego:


----------



## Gia (Apr 9, 2016)

Okay. I say nothing... Meet @ the Hotel California...okay dokey.

 Where it is?.. Disneyland?


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 9, 2016)

I crushed on James Dewar from Stone the Crows


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2016)

Life in a Northern Town - Dream Academy


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 10, 2016)

Kenny Song

A lady who has just made a return, well she could sing.


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Gia (Apr 10, 2016)

Eddie Rabbit - 1975  ....    :sentimental:


----------



## Gia (Apr 10, 2016)

Eric Clapton    :love_heart:


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 10, 2016)

Gia said:


> Eddie Rabbit - 1975  ....    :sentimental:



Run Rabbit 1935


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 10, 2016)

Gia said:


> Eddie Rabbit - 1975  ....    :sentimental:



Gosh! Gia.
I really do LOVE that song.
But have you ever a member of
The Harper Valley PTA?


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 10, 2016)

Of course drugs were better back in the day...


----------



## Arachne (Apr 10, 2016)

and


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 10, 2016)

_Livin' Thing_ (ELO) and _ Summer Breeze _(Seals and Crofts) --- great songs! 

Jackson Browne - _Running on Empty - _1977


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 10, 2016)

Now then.
Is there anybody out there who still has...

HOT LEGS? (Come on now. Tell the truth) layful: nthego:


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 10, 2016)

Yow, 1972 before the two of them were embalmed


----------



## Gia (Apr 10, 2016)

Haha... No -  not Gia... lol.. sorry.


----------



## Gia (Apr 10, 2016)

Paul Simon ...  1975   'Hop on da bus, Gus...- Slip out da back, Jack"   :sentimental:


----------



## Gia (Apr 10, 2016)

George Benson .....    :love_heart:


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 10, 2016)

Gia said:


> Haha... No -  not Gia... lol.. sorry.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 11, 2016)

Barry White?
Now we're talking! 





 :sentimental:


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 11, 2016)

So there I was getting Married for the third time, and then this woman shouted out from the back of the church...:sentimental:






How embarrassing! layful: nthego:

*"It Should Have Been Me"*

I saw my love walking down the aisle
And as he passed me by
He turned to me and gave me a smile


Then the preacher, then the preacher
The preacher joined their hands
And all the people, the people began to stand
When I shouted


"You know that it should have been me"
Instead of her walking with you
You know that it should have been me, oh baby
Gettin' ready to marry you, darlin', darlin', darlin'


You made a promise that we would never part
Then you turned around and you broke my little heart
Now you're standing there saying, "I do"
Holding hands with somebody new


You know that it should have been me
Instead of her standing by you
You know that it should have been me
It should have been me
Gettin' ready to say, "I do"


Then the preacher, oh yeah
The preacher asked that there be silence, please
If any objections to this wedding
Speak now or forever or forever hold your peace


Then I shouted, "It should have been me"
You know that it should have been me
You know that it should have been me
Baby, how could you do this to me? Darlin', darlin', darlin'


It should have been me
Don't you know that it should have been me?
You know that it should have been me
It should have been me
I've been faithful to you, baby, baby, baby


It should have been me
How could you do this to me?
You know that it should have been me


----------



## Arachne (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 11, 2016)

Now that is a lovely song Arachne.
As is this...





 :sentimental:


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 11, 2016)

This one woke me up this ... eh, afternoon. How many faces do you recognize?


----------



## Arachne (Apr 11, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> This one woke me up this ... eh, afternoon. How many faces do you recognize?


 Neil Young and Tom Petty good song too..^.^


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 11, 2016)

George Harrison is there, too. And Eric Clapton. I forget who else I spotted. Dylan. And Kris Kristopherson is in the audience. I was totally into the beach sound, but it died in the 70s. Yeah, this was and still is a good song.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 11, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> George Harrison is there, too. And Eric Clapton. I forget who else I spotted. Dylan. And Kris Kristopherson is in the audience. I was totally into the beach sound, but it died in the 70s. Yeah, this was and still is a good song.



Thank you for that information Wrigleys.
Now then.
Shall we go
Surfin' USA?


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 11, 2016)

Aww bummer. It didn't play.

No problem. I have the album (and CD).


----------



## Arachne (Apr 11, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> George Harrison is there, too. And Eric Clapton. I forget who else I spotted. Dylan. And Kris Kristopherson is in the audience. I was totally into the beach sound, but it died in the 70s. Yeah, this was and still is a good song.


  lol I did not play it  I thought it was a picture I should be punished for being so daft.. ^.^


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 11, 2016)

Arachne said:


> lol I did not play it  I thought it was a picture I should be punished for being so daft.. ^.^



Thank goodness for all of us daftness is not a punishable offense.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 11, 2016)

Clapton even made it to "Unplugged". Give that boy a break. "Tears in Heaven" let it go. "Layla" acoustic...no he was still recovering.


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Arachne (Apr 12, 2016)

and blue eyes twinkle..






 <--- still has huge crush on Mr. Smith..


----------



## Gia (Apr 12, 2016)

AIN'T NO SUNSHINE... 1971  -- Lenny Kravitz cover ...   (and I know..I know I know I know I know I know I know I know.......)


----------



## Gia (Apr 12, 2016)

Eagles - Best Of My Love..... " ohhhh ohhh oohhhhhhhhhhh sweet dar-lin' - you get the best of myyyy love..."


----------



## Gia (Apr 12, 2016)

Was the best work out song ever...   Still like it ...  Phil Collin - Sussudio .....  " just say the word...ohhhhhhh...su - su- sudio...ohh ohh.. just just say the word"


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 12, 2016)

Fantastic songs there Gia.
By the way.
Have you seen Mustang Sally lately?


----------



## Gia (Apr 12, 2016)

EARTH, WIND & FIRE -  Got To Get You In To My Life .......  " I took a ride...I didn't knowww what I will fiiiind there...."

 "


----------



## Gia (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello Boo..  


No - I not see Mustange Sally .... I sorry, Boo...... keep looking - do not give up... you will find her!     xx


----------



## Gia (Apr 12, 2016)

Jim Croce -  Bad Bad Leroy Brown........ " He got a cus-tom Con-tin-ental  -he got a El-do-rado too - he got a 32 gun in he pocket for fun"


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 12, 2016)

Too many to choose from in the Seventies... where to begin ..  

Since Gia mentioned workouts, here is one that is great for aerobics workouts:

Blue Oyster Cult - _Don't Fear The Reaper _- 1976


----------



## Gia (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes, you right, Nancy......  I can hear the instructor hollering... "Move - Move - Move - Move -  Mooooooove!"  hahaa.....   Good one!


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 12, 2016)

Now then.
Are there any Fat Bottomed Girls out there?
If so, please let me make one thing plain.

I LOVE YOU! :sentimental: :love_heart:


----------



## Arachne (Apr 12, 2016)

for us deadheads out there..


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 14, 2016)

It's time for some Status Quo, and time to go...

Rockin' All Over The World! 






And then
I Want To Break Free!


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 23, 2016)

The Allman Brothers Band - _Jessica_


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2016)

Sunshine - Jonathan Edwards


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 22, 2017)

_It Never Rains in Southern California_ - Albert Hammond, 1972


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 22, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> _It Never Rains in Southern California_ - Albert Hammond, 1972



Up until the last few weeks !


----------



## Arachne (Feb 16, 2017)

and


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Vega_Lyra (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Arachne (Feb 20, 2017)

See them when they come in my neck of the woods..


and another group I see when they come to.. I am not to old to go to rock concerts ^.^


----------



## Arachne (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Arachne (Mar 13, 2017)

I have this album still, gee it is a collectors edition now. My daughter always laughs when I play the large cd's lol today :bananalama:


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 13, 2017)

_Take On Me _- by A-ha, 1984


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Arachne (Mar 16, 2017)

saw them  July 26, 2013 		Vancouver, British Columbia. I took my grown son to the concert, he said it was one of the best concerts he had seen. They had to have a 20 min intermission with Geddy Lee saying we need a break our collective ages are over 100 lol would not have known it though.. Brilliant !! from Vancouver concert


----------



## Arachne (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (Mar 23, 2017)

A great '70's band you may have never heard of...


----------



## Arachne (Mar 28, 2017)

my favorite Genesis Album which I still own today.. Listen to Ripples..


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 17, 2018)

?....................................


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 9, 2018)

_Come and Get Your Love_ - Redbone, 1974
(Christopher Walken video, 2001)


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Trade (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2018)

What better than Christopher Walken dancing to my fave Redbone song .. brilliant!


----------

